# How to?



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi, 

I've had a cracked mirror thanks to a double deck bus cutting the corner.

My question is how (if possible ) do I glue /stick a replacement mirror on top of existing cracked one?

The cracked mirror has been in situ for well over a year so not likely to fall out.

A nephew has given me replacement so has the proper bend etc. and fits nice & flush when offered up.

Thanks Alex.


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

hi use double sided tape pref 3m and heat it up with hair dryer or heat gun before you apply it


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

Thanks gnscloz I assums 3m is a brand name.?
Do you heat up replacement glass or both glass & mirror unit.?

Alex.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I hate to disagree with Gnscloz, but I haven't got that much faith in double sided tape.  

I'd get some proper glass mastic - the sort used for sticking mirrors onto things and into frames. It won't fall off if you used some of that. (Sikaflex or Geoflex would also work well.)

Now I suppose you'll want to know what it's called!!!! :roll: :roll: :roll:

Watch this space, and I'll see if I've got a tube in the workshop! :? 

Dave

Sorry - used it all, but your local glazier will advise.

Or you could try >> this << from Maplin.

Bonding glass to glass is not that easy, and I wonder if double sided tape would do a permanent job. Different brands vary in stickiness quite a lot, and some of it lets go very, very slowly in warm weather if subjected to a constant load - i.e. gravity.

Hope this helps.

Dave


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

hi 3m is a trade name far superior than most of the cheaper double sided tape its used in trade to fit number plates door mouldings etc extremely strong as would zebedee,s suggestion just depends what can get hands on, you would apply tape to new mirror then just gradually heat it up just to soften up glue 
mark


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Gnscloz

Hadn't seen your last post when I edited mine.  

You have covered my concern about the varying quality of double sided tape (see what I said). 

Some of it seems to stick wonderfully well at first, and you can't pull it off even with considerable force, but if it's a warm day you can come back an hour or two later and the item you stuck is on the floor!! :evil: 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

Thanks Dave & Mark half tempted to do a belt & braces job & use both.

Alex.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

linal said:


> Thanks Dave & Mark half tempted to do a belt & braces job & use both.
> 
> Alex.


Just don't get carried away and nail it on Alex. 8O :roll: :lol: :lol:

If you can get to poke a length of thin wire round the back of the old (broken) mirror, why not _*loosely *_wire the new one in place for a while until you are sure the adhesive is holding?

One vertical and one horizontal tie will stop the new glass falling if it does come unstuck, and will not be very obtrusive for a week or two until you are confident the sticky is not going to fail!! :wink: :wink:

Dave


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

Good idea Dave may just do that.
Have been looking on Google but the more I read the more confused I become.

Alex.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

If you use a 2 pack epuxy glue like araldite on clean surfaces you will break the glass before removing it


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

Thanks Jezport I was thinking along those lines after reading some info on Google.

Alex.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

*Glass Adhesive*

You could try an aquarium shop for the silicon they use for fishtanks. Obviously very strong stuff and waterproof!

Joe


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi Joedenise good thinking I never thought of glass tanks.

Thanks Alex.


----------

